# Italy, cycling trip



## Bevo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys long time!

After a great summer of racing and riding we capped it off with 500+ miles and 52,000 feet of climbing over 7 days in the Dolomites region of Italy. This is home to the Giro and all the classic climbs of the cycling history, it felt just amazing to be on these same roads.
The climbs were pretty damn hard, the worst part was the duration of pure climbing. The Giau was 10K to the top that took just over two hours of constant effort with an average of 10% with long sections of 15-20%. At one point after taking a picture I could not get started and had to ride downhill to turn back up, my front wheel was super light.
The Stelvio was amazing, just like the pictures, it was 25c or 80f on the bottom and 0c or 32f on the top, freezing but what a ride!

Our trip started in Venice with a flight in first class, no plastic here just real stainless steel and high end ceramics. We even had a chef if you can believe that, the seats went full flat which was amazing.
My brother bought me the ticket, he said the flight was $1,000 and didn't tell me about the upgrade till we checked in. Oh yeah, in the first class lounge they had free food and an entire bar of high end scotch with no one serving so I helped myself and was drunk before I got on the plane LOL!!
After our ride we ended up back in Milan with fashion week, and whoooo wears those fashions???? Models everywhere un freakin real!!!

Ok some pictures..










[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bevo (Oct 17, 2014)

One thing I love about my bike is how tight it is and how fast it is, one thing I did not know I hated was the Dura Ace brake levers. On the steeps the levers kept moving around and the reach was getting really hard to hold, a real pain.
I also hated the skinny ass wheels, they were the DA C24 which were nice and light and worked amazing but......nope don't like them.

Once I got back I changed over to a Record and Super Record mix on the bike, way nicer! The carbon wheels back on makes the bike look and feel as fast as it looks!

[URL=http://s288.photobucket.com/user/bevo137/media/photo2.jpg.html]
[IMG]http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/bevo137/photo2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I also did a race on this fat bike, I love it and just had to have one! This was a Specialized but I did not like the parts, I ordered a new Salsa 2015 Beargrease fat bike... Cant wait!




[/URL][/IMG]

This pic was from the pro photographer who caught me working damn hard at 11,000 meters near the top of one of the big climbs.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice pictures man!


----------



## Edika (Oct 18, 2014)

Seems like a really awesome trip in general where you experienced Italy in a different way than most people visiting. 
Knowing Mediterranean drivers I also admire your courage that borders to disregard of self preservation using a bicycle there hahahaha!


----------



## Bevo (Oct 18, 2014)

Probably 90% of the roads we were on were back country roads in the mountains, very light traffic but tons of motorcycles!

We only had one incident when we went into a big town, one of the vans were broken into when a driver left his bag on the seat.

One rider went down too, broke his back but got lucky, if he crashed the other way he would be dead, long drop off the cliff.


----------



## Basti (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh the nostalgia :') 

Did you happen to pass by Treviso, Valdobbiadene or Belluno?


----------



## Bevo (Oct 18, 2014)

We went through Belluno but didn't stay there.

Our hotels were in Alleghe, Belzano and Borimo with the start in Venice and finish in Milan.


----------



## Basti (Oct 18, 2014)

Bevo said:


> We went through Belluno but didn't stay there.
> 
> Our hotels were in Alleghe, Belzano and Borimo with the start in Venice and finish in Milan.



Ahh man I used to ski in Alleghe every year


----------



## qmogovills (Nov 22, 2014)

Right,Our hotels were in Alleghe, Belzano and Borimo with the start in Venice and finish in Milan.thanks


----------



## Bevo (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you do the trip or one of them too?


----------



## flo (Nov 24, 2014)

There are some days I wonder why the hell I don't live in Italy. Been there way too little, and it's in so many ways incredibly beautiful. 
Awesome pics!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2014)

Flo, I have been obsessed with it since my return even checking real estate pricing!

Next year I am looking at a few options but I will be back, I will bring the wife this time to have her drink the cool aid or hook her on Italy too.

One thing that I noticed was the German tourists, there are tons of them on motorcycles and in the summer with campers. Visit if you can for sure!


----------



## Millul (Mar 1, 2015)

Old thread, but...I'm happy you enjoied my country!
I have family up there, and your pictures remind me I haven't visited in far to long.

OTOH, I've visited Canada twice and I have to say you live in an amazing country as well!


----------



## Chonker (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome! I've not done Italy yet, but it's on the list! It wouldn't surprise me if I ended up living/working there. I love the food already and there's plenty of engineering jobs out there to be had.


----------



## Millul (Mar 7, 2015)

I can guarantee you the food is nothing like the "Italian" labelled food you might have had in the States  

And yes, we're still one of the biggest economic powers in the world (I'm currently working for one of the biggest industrial realities in the country, which happen to be part of an American company  )


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 17, 2015)

Bevo!!!
Glad you enjoyed Italy. 
Move here and bring some dolla, we need them!


----------



## Bevo (Aug 28, 2015)

October 2016 I will be back to lake Garda to spend some money for you!

August I have signed up for a ride from Nice France to Switzerland, nice 900+ KM over 7 days through the Alps....cake!


----------



## Millul (Aug 28, 2015)

Waiting for a nice spike in the GDP...


----------



## Dana (Aug 28, 2015)

this thread has so much WIN!!!

thanks for sharing, and your ride is Beast Mode bro


----------

